

Rest interaction in android - fedepaol
http://mytechaddiction.blogspot.it/2014/02/rest-interaction-in-android.html

======
neomantix
What is the status of your PostmanLib? Can I use it in production?

~~~
fedepaol
Despite the "still under construction" message, the lib is (pretty) stable.
It's already used in an app of mine and in this other app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alware.clo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alware.cloudagent)

Anyway, I'd be happy to provide support if you want to use it.

